# tortoise first aid kit



## Heather H

what would you have in your first aid kit for your tortoises?
things I thought of already. please add on thanks guys  sorry if i spell things wrong. my dog and cats have thier own kits. so why not a tortoise 
*saline eye wash
dropper
carrot baby food
neosporin
syringe ( no needle)
betadine
lotramine
heat packs*


----------



## smarch

I actually just saw a post on reptile magazines site about reptile first ad kits and it had a nice long list!
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Reptiles-Magazine/The-Vet-Report-Herp-First-Aid-Kit-Checklist/


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I actually just saw a post on reptile magazines site about reptile first ad kits and it had a nice long list!
> http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Reptiles-Magazine/The-Vet-Report-Herp-First-Aid-Kit-Checklist/


wow it is long .thanks


----------



## Heather H

so i copied this from the site above: what is not needed for a tortoise . ?

*Basic First Aid Supplies*

Gauze pads 
Sterile, non-stick gauze pads for bandaging
Sterile saline flush (sold at pharmacies)
Gauze rolls
Adhesive tape (cloth and waterproof)
Antiseptic wipes, soap or spray
Cotton balls and swabs
Hydrogen peroxide (check the date on the bottle; replace as necessary)
Rubbing alcohol
Disposable gloves
Electronic thermometer
Lubricating jelly
Scissors
Good tweezers or needlenose pliers (not old rusty ones!)
A pillowcase (for temporary confinement)
Electrolyte solution (e.g., Gatorade, Pedialyte)
Powdered calorie supplement (several commercial brands for reptiles are available)
Small, soft spatula (for opening mouths)
Nail clippers
Non-prescription antibiotic ointment (available at drug stores)
Small flashlight
Paper towels
Plastic eyedropper or syringes
Utility knife (such as a Swiss Army knife)
Several large paperclips or popsicle sticks (to be used as splints)
Styptic powder (clotting powder; available at pet and drug stores)
Sharpie pen


----------



## Heather H

and wow thats a lot of stuff.


----------



## smarch

Heather Hilliard said:


> wow it is long .thanks


 I was surprised by the length too, and i'm sure theres still more that can be added specifically for tortoises, like the you said before baby food, although in emergencies I've heard of people using diluted pedialyte soaks like carrot ones, so I guess either or works there. 
I don't see the use in the spatula to keep the mouth open... theres got to be better ways that people on here know that would perhaps be more portable too. 
otherwise I'm not really one to argue about having too much... you should see the trunk of my car, theres no such thing as too prepared lol.


----------



## jsheffield

Thanks for the thread, I've got a FAK for my dogs, and will now set one up for Darwin, my redfoot.

Jamie


----------



## Madkins007

From the TortoiseLibrary (https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical):

First aid kit:
Much of this is already in your family or pet first-aid kit, or should be. See the American Red Cross Dog (or Cat) First Aid Book or something similar for more ideas. Note: I don't keep or really recommend a special 'pet' kit. I just add key items to my family kit. 

Disposable gloves (to minimize chances of disease and infections)
Scissors with small, strong, sharp blades
Scalpel blades and handle (_A clean, new #11 X-acto blade works_)
Pet toe nail clippers or diagonal cutting pliers
Tweezers with good, sharp points
Tongue depressors, clean Popsicle sticks, wooden skewers or chopsticks (for splints or to hold open the mouth)
Magnifying glass
Penlight
Chemical heat packs, hand warmers, etc.
Sterile gauze squares, 2x2” and 3x3”
Roller gauze or self-cohesive tape (Vet Wrap), 2"
Paper first aid tape, 1” wide (_used as a 'first layer' to protect the scales and scutes)_
Electrical tape or waterproof first-aid tape (_stronger tapes to use on top of paper tape_)

Alcohol or alcohol wipes
Wound disinfectant such as Providone-Iodine Scrub (Betadine)
Antibiotic ointment (_silver sulfadiazine ointment or 2% mupirocin ointment are much better than 'triple antibiotic' or other drug store ointments_)

Petroleum jelly or Bag Balm (to ‘seal’ injuries)
Styptic powder or sticks, Kwik Stop, or cornstarch (to stop slow bleeds)
Antibiotic ophthalmic ointment for eyes, e.g., Terramycin
Cotton-tipped swabs or small sponges
Eye wash solution or sterile water in a squirt bottle (to rinse eyes or wounds)


----------



## TortillaandGamera

Heather H said:


> so i copied this from the site above: what is not needed for a tortoise . ?
> 
> *Basic First Aid Supplies*
> 
> Gauze pads
> Sterile, non-stick gauze pads for bandaging
> Sterile saline flush (sold at pharmacies)
> Gauze rolls
> Adhesive tape (cloth and waterproof)
> Antiseptic wipes, soap or spray
> Cotton balls and swabs
> Hydrogen peroxide (check the date on the bottle; replace as necessary)
> Rubbing alcohol
> Disposable gloves
> Electronic thermometer
> Lubricating jelly
> Scissors
> Good tweezers or needlenose pliers (not old rusty ones!)
> A pillowcase (for temporary confinement)
> Electrolyte solution (e.g., Gatorade, Pedialyte)
> Powdered calorie supplement (several commercial brands for reptiles are available)
> Small, soft spatula (for opening mouths)
> Nail clippers
> Non-prescription antibiotic ointment (available at drug stores)
> Small flashlight
> Paper towels
> Plastic eyedropper or syringes
> Utility knife (such as a Swiss Army knife)
> Several large paperclips or popsicle sticks (to be used as splints)
> Styptic powder (clotting powder; available at pet and drug stores)
> Sharpie pen


Wow! That’s a load of items, what tortoise needs a sharpie pen 
This is a good starting point for consideration but I’ll wait and see first what kind of trouble my tortoise two get themselves into.


----------



## agnes&theo

This is awesome!! I also have a baby generator in case of a long-term black out/no power situation in addition to my hand warmers...but I'm kind of extra haha.


----------



## Jan A

agnes&theo said:


> This is awesome!! I also have a baby generator in case of a long-term black out/no power situation in addition to my hand warmers...but I'm kind of extra haha.


Most of this is what you have handy for people as well as your pets. Seriously, gatorade, pedialite, electrolite waters are must haves in hot weather no matter your situation or your species or your climate.


----------



## Rynan

Mmmh, is wire mesh and surgical tape a good combination? I'd think the malleability and the breathability of the wire mesh would make a great temporary shell protector. And the surgical tape is just strong and water proof enough to hold small cracks.


----------

